# "Viva la muerte" dell'hard disk

## xdarma

Buonasera a tutti,

vi disturbo per qualcosa di non strettamente correlato a gentoo, o almeno non immediatamente.

Al ritorno da una dura settimana in trasferta trovo la mia gentoo che "lampeggia" in stato comatoso.

Forzo il reboot e il disco di sistema inizia a fare dei rumori poco rassicuranti tipo tac-tac-tac

e ovviamente il kernel va in segfault perché non riesce a montare la partizione di root.

Non inveisco con reiserfs ma riavvio con una live e grossomodo questo è il risultato di smartctl:

```

root@sysresccd /root % smartctl -a /dev/sdd

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i486-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Raptor family

Device Model:     WDC WD740ADFD-00NLR4

Serial Number:    WD-WMANS1687761

Firmware Version: 21.07QR4

User Capacity:    74,354,687,488 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 published, ANSI INCITS 397-2005

Local Time is:    Sun May 22 21:39:02 2011 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (2391) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  39) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x103f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   167   166   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       2675

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   040    Old_age   Always       -       179

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   194   194   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       86

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   062   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       28362

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       175

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   120   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       23

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   112   112   000    Old_age   Always       -       88

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       1

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 1

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 28362 hours (1181 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 88 f6 01 e0  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0001f688 = 128648

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 03 08 88 f6 01 40 00      00:00:16.300  READ DMA EXT

  25 03 08 57 00 00 40 00      00:00:16.300  READ DMA EXT

  25 03 08 c8 59 22 43 00      00:00:16.300  READ DMA EXT

  25 03 08 18 f6 01 40 00      00:00:16.300  READ DMA EXT

  25 03 08 3f 08 00 40 00      00:00:16.300  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28271         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28247         -

# 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     28228         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28226         -

# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28202         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28178         -

# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28154         -

# 8  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28130         -

# 9  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28106         -

#10  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28082         -

#11  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     28060         -

#12  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28059         -

#13  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28035         -

#14  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     28012         -

#15  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27989         -

#16  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27965         -

#17  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27942         -

#18  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27918         -

#19  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     27896         -

#20  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27894         -

#21  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     27870         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Come suggerito dal mio udito, il disco ha dei problemi.

Se avvio il disco da spento, riesco a vedere la tabella delle partizioni ma appeno cerco di montarle

o lancio un fsck o provo con testdisk: il disco inizia a sbattere le testine. Il contenuto è sostanzialmente inaccessibile.

Benché abbia un backup del 98% del contenuto del disco, mi piacerebbe accedere ancora al disco per

quel 2% e perché il backup di flexbackup non mi sembra molto adatto al ripristino del sistema.

Le domande di aiuto sono: visti i tipi di errore c'è qualcosa che posso fare per poter accedere a quanto resta del disco?

Per avere una copia "installabile" del sistema operativo, che backup usate? (ho già provato a riversare il

flex-backup ed emerge non funziona più, anche al boot ho dei servizi che non partono)

Non ho fretta, tanto fino a venerdì non toccherò il disco e tutto sommato ho una copia della partizione /home,

della directory /etc e pure del file world  ;-)

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  Sembrerebbe il solito capito di "B.E. - macellai in prima linea" nota telenovela sfigata sulle imprese vergognose di un gruppo di segaossa inconcludenti ed attaccabrighe. 

 *Riassunto delle puntate precedenti wrote:*   

> per interrompere lo stato cadaverico del paziente koma suggerisce un approccio atroce e cruento (sbattere il disco tra un "tac" e l'altro per far risalire le testine sul disco), inorridito il buon (si fa per dire) djinnZ parla di operare a cuore aperto (cacciavite a calotta smontata), kernel78 ne approfitta per regolare i conti con le logorroiche affermazioni estremiste e sconclusionate di costui mentre l'intera discussione si sposta su materie che non c'entrano nullo con lo stato traumatico terminale in sui versa il soggetto. Nel frattempo il paziente viene degnamente sepolto (n'da monnezz' - trad. cestinato) ...

 

ps:ho capito che siamo rimasti con tre mezzi (nel senso di mezzo servizio) moderatori che non ne fanno uno intero ma cercare qualche volta...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  Sembrerebbe il solito capito di "B.E. - macellai in prima linea" nota telenovela sfigata sulle imprese vergognose di un gruppo di segaossa inconcludenti ed attaccabrighe. 

 

deheheh, il vecchio vizio di mettere i link sulle faccine  :Very Happy: 

Ti consiglio di cercar la parola "Recovery" nel forum, troverai anche un mio scritto  :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

quando mi trovo a dovermi ripetere divento sempre un tantino dispettoso ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Soprattutto quando ci sono più di due thread con ampie risposte sull'argomento.

----------

## xdarma

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di cercar la parola "Recovery" nel forum, troverai anche un mio scritto ;)

 

Purtroppo il comportamento "schizofrenico" del disco (grub parte -> il kernel si avvia -> segfault con rumori metallici preoccupanti -> disco inaccessibile) mi ha impedito di usare i "soliti" tools: testdisk va in segfault...

Al momento ho messo da parte il disco danneggiato e sto cercando di ricostruire la vecchia gentoo partendo dal backup.

Questa "rigenerazione" non è proprio indolore e ho poco tempo da dedicarle.

Penso che per il futuro userò flexbackup giornaliero solo per /home e /root; per il backup di sistema userò uno stage4 settimanale.

Leggendo varie storie in rete mi sono convinto che il disco ha problemi con i "pending_sector" e ho trovato questo: Bad block HOWTO for smartmontools che promette di forzarne la distruzione pur di avere il resto della partizione leggibile. Appena libero tenterò il ripristino.

Ciao e grazie  :-)

----------

## djinnZ

Come da precedenti thread, prima fai una copia con ddrescue (o come diavolo si chiama) e poi ti diverti a fare di questi esperimenti di formattazione a basso livello.

----------

